

RDropBox: Easy-to-use Ruby library for the official Dropbox API - thacker
http://rubygems.org/gems/rdropbox

======
qrush
I love seeing the rubygems.org pages linked as a project's home page, or at
least starter page. All the information you need to get up to speed. Such a
world of difference from a year ago when publishing a gem.

I still want to get readmes shown, but I'm worried about handling formatting
when GitHub already handles it flawlessly.

~~~
petercooper
Yeah, it's definitely missing some sort of.. "what to do next" immediacy.
README support could help with that (though some READMEs are crazy long and go
far off track). Typical gem descriptions aren't long enough or well formatted
enough to work.

------
harpastum
Github repository and additional information:
<http://github.com/RISCfuture/dropbox#readme>

------
SirWart
For those interested in the API there are also official bindings for ruby,
python, java, and objective-c.

~~~
sadiq
Do you know where I can find them?

Google doesn't seem to give me much and the 'Developers' page seems to require
applying for access with a particular use in mind. Not sure why they require
application, a rate limit for non-approved apps would let people experiment
more.

~~~
SirWart
Apply saying you're just curious and you'll be approved within a day. We're
looking at getting rid of the approval step for sandboxed API access but for
now it's faster to just apply.

~~~
hboon
I applied 2 or was it 3 days ago and still haven't heard anything.

